# Nimi



## TheWinterSoldier (Jan 5, 2018)

First time on ice in many years. Clear 8-10in ice.Fished at about 20ft.Fairly slow in the morning. Picked up around 10am with a few perch, no keepers. The surprise came at around noon right before we were going to leave. My brother hooked a nice 16in walleye. That's right I did say WALLEYE. We couldn't believe it. Great day overall.Good to be back on ice.


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

Awesome! I will be hitting it tomorrow. Where did you find the 8-10in ice? I will be going out of c6


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Which end is c-6 on


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

Northern side


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

C-6 is the southern most launch ramp on the east side.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Good job on the nimi eye.get a pic of it?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Planning on getting out to nimi this afternoon . anyone else going to be out


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You weren't with a guy named Brad were you. He sent me a pic of one of his buddy with an eye that woulda went 15 or 16"


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Im going out this afternoon to nimi, probably get there around 5. Where you fishing ltroyer


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Haven't left yet .but was thinking c6 not sure yet


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Ill be out behind the island at the north launch on christman about 5 530


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok I may come join u


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Tried c6 2nite couldn't 16 fow was marking fish but no takers


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Im at campground still


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

I hit Nimi this morning. Went out of the north east by the power lines. Caught some perch. Kept getting marks but wouldn't take. Dropped the camera down and thousands of shad everywhere. Every hole I drilled on the lake had schools of shad under it. Did see some crappie and perch tucked in the weeds.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I was out yesterday with my son...camera confirmed schools of shad swimming through the area between the schools of gills. Caught a lot of dink gills, but managed to get some big enough to clean up for a meal, along with 2 perch.


----------



## TheWinterSoldier (Jan 5, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> You weren't with a guy named Brad were you. He sent me a pic of one of his buddy with an eye that woulda went 15 or 16"


That was it


----------



## bmertes (Nov 16, 2009)

On Saturday morning, I was fishing just southwest of the C-1 parking lot. Caught a few nice perch, but the big surprise was a 20 inch walleye. First one I ever caught at Nimi.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice, need more eyes in there to clean up some shad eh a few years back I got a 4 lbr out of there between the wells on the east side 20+ fow


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Am planning on fishing nimi tues morning.just wondering if this weather today did anything to the ice?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

There we go.a nimi eye!!!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

it should stiffin up tonight since temps goin into the 20s may be a stiff crust on the top maybe it will help me drag my sled easier


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be out Tuesday morning. Not sure which spot to fish.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be out in the morning .not sure where on nimi might try out of ç1 somewhere


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be out Tuesday late afternoon/early evening. Thinking of C1


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

So me and the dad are going out to nimi this weekend for the first time on the ice ever there. I do a lot of bass fishing from the boat so I know of some good deep underwater structure that we are gonna try. But don't no the boat ramps name on the west side of the lake? And if your aloud to park there?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Mike Hatfield said:


> So me and the dad are going out to nimi this weekend for the first time on the ice ever there. I do a lot of bass fishing from the boat so I know of some good deep underwater structure that we are gonna try. But don't no the boat ramps name on the west side of the lake? And if your aloud to park there?


Yes you can park at any parking lot at nimi.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Went out to Nimi twice over the weekend. First day south of the







the camp ground (pins on map) and second day south of c-1 in 16-20 fow areas. Was looking for perch on the first day and crappie on the second. Both days I have had very limited action and drilled 30-40 holes each day. Not marking many fish at all and when I do, the bite was very slow. This weekend was a real ego check with me just not finding any active fish. I use the navionics map to pick interesting locations ahead of my trip (points, drop offs, flats or humps) and vex while on the water with little success. Trying to determine if fish are still in early Ice mode or moving to mid. Any thoughts here? Also, apparently my topography reading skills need some improvement because what looks fishy to me is not holding any fish. Thanks for any advice and Pms welcomed. As always, tight lines.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Well don't hate on my thoughts but I think that nimi has so much grass in it that you would have better luck finding them on other structures of the lake. But they are on the weed edges I'm sure in and out


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

Fished nimisila from 0730-1400, south end, lots of gills, around 30 that would be keepers (I don’t eat fish), a few crappie and perch, no big ones, I did manage 4 large mouth though, had tip ups set for channel cats.....not 1 flag, oh well, figured I’d let you guys know


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

North end was garbage today, caught fish but definitely nothing to brag about


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

I fished north end yesterday with my kids.....same story 1 fish


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished C1 Tuesday from 5pm-8pm just off the parking lot. NOTHING to brag about, but the warmer temps sure made things better in comparison to last weeks single digits.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah buddy slab and I was all over the n end , and then I went to c-6 out by thr bridge saw some big marks , had fish chase but no takers, ssllooowwwww


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Fished c-6 afternoon bite. Perch were biting. Caught quite a few perch. Kept 17 nice ones. Lost prob half dozen at the home. Lots of sorting. Lots of small crappie. Very nice day to be out


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell ke how the ice is doing? Think we will be able to fish nimi saturday morning. I am not familiar with decay rates. Thanks.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ice is gonna be fine. I don't expect hardly any deterioration. It may be a little sloppy Thursday & Friday, but it'll freeze up again Saturday & Sunday


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Steelheader88 said:


> Can anyone tell ke how the ice is doing? Think we will be able to fish nimi saturday morning. I am not familiar with decay rates. Thanks.


The ice will hold fine it will be nice and smooth for dragging. Now if we get all the snow they are speculating about the drag could be horrendous but the ice itself will be fine. It was nearly 12” where I fished out of C1 on Wednesday.


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

I’m heading to up state NY for the week boys, my annual ice fishing trip to NY, I’ll let you know how it goes, good luck here in Ohio, be safe and hook 1 for the gipper


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Anybody venturing out tomorrow ? Am hoping to get out around lunch


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Me dad and brother will b out about 1. First time for nim on the ici for us


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I will most likely go out of ç1 hoping Gills n perch r hungry


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I'm not good with the names yet but we will b going out of the west ramp?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Hows the ice?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Just got to ç1 there r a few guys out


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm here now which spot is c1?


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

ltroyer said:


> I will most likely go out of ç1 hoping Gills n perch r hungry


do any good?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Fished 13 fow .got the gills to bite .3 feet of the bottom orange pin min n waxy no big ones all went back in


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

We caught 9 keeper perch


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Mike Hatfield said:


> We caught 9 keeper perch


Were you in the bay by ç1 with the other guys


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't no what c1 means but we were at the boat ramp on west shore line on the road bed


----------



## Brandon Allen (Oct 7, 2015)

C1 is the boat launch, the first one on Christman road when you turn off of caston. What did you catch the walleye on?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished 8:30-3:30pm This season sofar the bite and catches at Nimmy has been subpar for me. Shoreline ice was sketchy and many areas inaccessible due to shoreline ice deterioration. The wind was blowing darn hard too. Me and Dustin & his buddy, Nick parked at the Campground Boatlaunch and worked our way East & South. Layered Ice made walking a little worrysome. Ice was 6" thick. Worked areas from 5ft to 23ft searching. Drilled probably 75 holes. Only got consistent readings on our VEX's in shallow weedy areas when we decided to head north in the Campground Bay Mostly dinks. No gills over 7" and no perch over 5". Had a tip up set up at mouth of the Campground Bay all day and never got a hit. Amazing.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I fished falcon bay area yesterday and ice in the shallow areas worse then in 13 fow.was going to fish the island by duck blind and punched through easy with the Spud bar only 2 inches of ice


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone out doing any good? hoping to get out this afternoon


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Got a nice bag of gills and crappie last week before the warm up. I'm going to give it a couple days so the shorelines freeze back up.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Headed back to Nimmy Monday morning. Gonna try a different area.


----------



## Brandon Allen (Oct 7, 2015)

I got 30 perch and bluegills


----------



## Flathead744 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Flathead744 (Jun 22, 2015)

Got that at c1 was there from 1-6:15. 17 keepers tons of dinks


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Flathead744 said:


> Got that at c1 was there from 1-6:15. 17 keepers tons of dinks


What depth we're you fishing


----------



## Flathead744 (Jun 22, 2015)

8.7’


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Flathead744 said:


> 8.7’


Very nice gill you got


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Tried the opposite side of the campground bay yesterday in the morning with my daughter she got one nice Gill from 8 till noon. Ate lunch and took my son out from south main till 6 not one fish between the both of us. My daughter could care less just happy to be with her dad but I was hoping to get the son hooked on ice fishing. He thinks I’m crazy for sitting out there!


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Will it be ok sunday my brother is coming to town hoping to get him out. He has never been out be for


----------



## Flathead744 (Jun 22, 2015)

I would think so had 71/2 inches of ice yesterday


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished Nimmy 8am-6pm Monday 1/15 in a different area. Evinrude Carl and Minnowhead Ray came out to join me in the fun. Fished with minnows & minnowheads all day. HARDLY CAUGHT ANY DINKS. 2 - 20" Channel Cats., DECENT GILLS, CRAPPIE & PERCH. Could've used a Smitty. Must find the time to get it done this week.







Gave the Cats to Evinrude Carl.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice work!!! I'm jealous........I gotta get on some fish SOON


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

see jon ya changed spots and got fish? nice


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

IBJ....are you frying those cats up?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

fishnguy: I gave them to Evinrude Carl.


----------

